# Decals



## jttheclockman (Aug 24, 2010)

I couldn't think of any better place to put this question but if some sees it needs to be moved is fine with me. I have looked through some of the past threads on decal work for pens. I am looking to do some decal work on various sized pens. What I am looking to do is to get a photo of a waving flag (USA) and size it down to different pen tube sizes and then cast it in clear resin. I read about some of the pitfalls of resin rasing the decal and distorting the colors and all and I guess I will have to play with that. 

My problem comes with doing the computer work.  I have some Testors decal paper. How do I get a photo of a flag and make it the size I need to cover a pen tube, say a sierra as an example???  I need it to wrap all around the tube covering it entirely. How do I transfer this to the decal paper???  If someone could list some of the steps to get this far would be great. If you want to PM me that is fine (in case you don't want to be seen talking to me:biggrin  I have photoshopCS3 if that helps. Would it be better to get labels instead and do this???  I have a HP inkjet printer. 

Thanks for the help and replys.


----------



## aggromere (Aug 24, 2010)

If you are going to cast over it, I don't know that a decal is the best choice.  But anyway, I put pictures of stuff on a lot of the pens I make.  I just search the internet and pull the pictures I want.

I resize them and print tests and see if they fit and then make them bigger or smaller depending on what I need.  I then print it on high quality paper and glue it to the blank and cover it with CA.

If you are going to do decals you have to get a can of the fixit (or whatever it is) to spray over the decal once it is printed.  Also you have to figure out how to print it backwards so it shows up right.

I might be tempted to find some high rag content paper (that feels like cloth) and print on that and then cast.  It might look better, but I don't know.


----------



## dexter0606 (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't think bushing to bushing will be an issue if you are casting the tube. I'm assuming that you're going to paint the tube, decal it and then clear cast. Shouldn't be a problem. You won't have to worry about a reverse image either as far as I can tell.
Find the picture you want and paste it into a program that will let you resize / format it. I use Word. Then I keep doing test prints on paper until I get it to the size I want. I then copy the picture a bunch of times on the sheet so that I'm not just printing one copy. You never know if you need extra. I usually just copy as many as I can on one line across the document.
I will say that I haven't tried casting a decal but am thinking of it. I have used Avery see through label sheets. They are a little more of a matte finish. I've attached a picture below of a cast label. I printed a label simulating a scrabble board. I calculated the length it needed to be so I could get a full wrap.
Hope this helps


----------



## Freethinker (Aug 24, 2010)

dexter0606 said:


> I have used Avery see through label sheets. They are a little more of a matte finish. I've attached a picture below of a cast label. I printed a label simulating a scrabble board. I calculated the length it needed to be so I could get a full wrap.



Man, that is one good looking pen! Love the job you did on it.


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 24, 2010)

dexter0606 said:


> I don't think bushing to bushing will be an issue if you are casting the tube. I'm assuming that you're going to paint the tube, decal it and then clear cast. Shouldn't be a problem. You won't have to worry about a reverse image either as far as I can tell.
> Find the picture you want and paste it into a program that will let you resize / format it. I use Word. Then I keep doing test prints on paper until I get it to the size I want. I then copy the picture a bunch of times on the sheet so that I'm not just printing one copy. You never know if you need extra. I usually just copy as many as I can on one line across the document.
> I will say that I haven't tried casting a decal but am thinking of it. I have used Avery see through label sheets. They are a little more of a matte finish. I've attached a picture below of a cast label. I printed a label simulating a scrabble board. I calculated the length it needed to be so I could get a full wrap.
> Hope this helps


 


Jeff, I remember seeing this pen and it still looks great  I want to cast with resin so I want to use a painted tube and place a decal or label on the tube and have it cover the entire tube. I am going to have to learn how to make the decal fit the entire tube. NewLondon gave me a starting point with some math work. Now all I need to find is a nice clear colored waving flag. 

Jeff when you did that did you think about the consequences of trademark violations or is there any???  Also is it possible to see the seam and how you handled that???  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Aug 24, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> dexter0606 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think bushing to bushing will be an issue if you are casting the tube. I'm assuming that you're going to paint the tube, decal it and then clear cast.
> ...


----------



## dexter0606 (Aug 25, 2010)

> Jeff when you did that did you think about the consequences of trademark violations or is there any??? Also is it possible to see the seam and how you handled that??? Thanks for the reply.


 
The Avery labels are fairly thin and with the pattern of the "board" I was able to overlap slightly. I wrapped the label almost completely around and then trimmed as close as possible, leaving a little overlap.

As for trademark, I didn't use any logos. Just put the word scrabble on a patterned background :wink:. For the sake of one pen I don't think the board game gods will strike me down.


----------



## Gagler (Aug 25, 2010)

Jeff-

What is the Avery label # you are using?


----------



## dexter0606 (Aug 25, 2010)

Michael
It's Avery number 08665. They are full 8-1/2 x 11 sheets. As I said they are kind of a matte finish. I haven't found anything that's glossier yet. Just make sure you wait a day or two after printing before you cast just to make sure the ink is dry. I didn't seal the label and didn't have any issues. Don't know if that was just luck though.


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 25, 2010)

dexter0606 said:


> Michael
> It's Avery number 08665. They are full 8-1/2 x 11 sheets. As I said they are kind of a matte finish. I haven't found anything that's glossier yet. Just make sure you wait a day or two after printing before you cast just to make sure the ink is dry. I didn't seal the label and didn't have any issues. Don't know if that was just luck though.


 

Also did you have any issues with them coming off either when casting or when turning???  I assume these are peal and stick labels???  What does the matte finish do to the look of the casting???  Does it look matte or does the resin give it a shine when polished???  Thanks for the replys.


----------



## Padre (Aug 25, 2010)

Charlie, what do you use to stick the decal to the tube?  Do you coat the decal with anything?



NewLondon88 said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > dexter0606 said:
> ...


----------



## dexter0606 (Aug 25, 2010)

> Also did you have any issues with them coming off either when casting or when turning??? I assume these are peal and stick labels??? What does the matte finish do to the look of the casting??? Does it look matte or does the resin give it a shine when polished??? Thanks for the replys.


 
Yes the labels are self adhesive. No issues with casting or turning. The resin still shines up so it's just like looking through a window at something that isn't glossy. Looks good. I just wanted you to know it wasn't glossy before you got too far.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 25, 2010)

What kind of luck has any one had just putting a waterslide decal on a powdercoated tube and casting in a resin saver??


----------



## Padre (Aug 25, 2010)

So you use the self adhesive Avery clear labels?



NewLondon88 said:


> Padre said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie, what do you use to stick the decal to the tube?  Do you coat the decal with anything?
> ...


----------



## PTownSubbie (Aug 25, 2010)

bitshird said:


> What kind of luck has any one had just putting a waterslide decal on a powdercoated tube and casting in a resin saver??


 
Ken, 

Before I knew about labels, that was all I knew. Waterslide decals.

I didn't have powdercoated tubes but painted tubes. It worked fine with painted tubes so i would imagine it would work with powdercoated tubes also.


----------



## Padre (Aug 25, 2010)

Not to be a real PITA here, but when you say 'labels', what labels do you mean?



NewLondon88 said:


> Padre said:
> 
> 
> > So you use the self adhesive Avery clear labels?
> ...


----------



## Wood Butcher (Aug 25, 2010)

If I understand this question, you're wanting to print a water slide off decal on Testors decal paper using your HP inkjet, put the decal on a painted tube and cast in clear PR and, you want the "flag" decal to wrap the entire tube.  Here's what I would do: cut a strip of white paper 1/4" wide and 3" long and wrap it around the tube.  Mark the exact point where the paper strip overlaps and you have the length of the circumfrance(sp) of the tube.  Use the wordprocessor to inbed a picture you want to use.  With the rulers showing along the top and left side of the WP document page, match the size of the decal to the strip of paper and print on plain paper to see if it fits; adjust as needed.  When the size is right print on the Testors material.  When the decal has dried, spray it with the spray seal coating available where you got the decal paper, about $5 a can.  When that is dry you can apply it to the tube and then when dry again coat lightly with thin CA glue.  From there cast as usual. HTH
WB


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 26, 2010)

Wood Butcher said:


> If I understand this question, you're wanting to print a water slide off decal on Testors decal paper using your HP inkjet, put the decal on a painted tube and cast in clear PR and, you want the "flag" decal to wrap the entire tube. Here's what I would do: cut a strip of white paper 1/4" wide and 3" long and wrap it around the tube. Mark the exact point where the paper strip overlaps and you have the length of the circumfrance(sp) of the tube. Use the wordprocessor to inbed a picture you want to use. With the rulers showing along the top and left side of the WP document page, match the size of the decal to the strip of paper and print on plain paper to see if it fits; adjust as needed. When the size is right print on the Testors material. When the decal has dried, spray it with the spray seal coating available where you got the decal paper, about $5 a can. When that is dry you can apply it to the tube and then when dry again coat lightly with thin CA glue. From there cast as usual. HTH
> WB


 

Thanks and thanks to all. This is what I am going to try. I think I got the flag picture figured out. I got how to put alot on one page. I got the size figured out now I have to figure out how to print on the decal material.  Stupid ?????When I put the sheet in the paper holder drawer what side goes up???  The sticky side or the good side???  Does the paper flip over when it goes through the printer???  I also see I need to replace the red color ink cartridge


----------



## ToddMR (Aug 26, 2010)

John, how your printer prints is based on the printer.  An easy way to find out is mark a blank printer paper with a pen, just make a line or check mark.  Now print something.  find out which side the marking is on and then you know how the paper comes out.  Some printers print on the side facing down others print on the side facing up.  So that's a quick way to find out.


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 26, 2010)

ToddMR said:


> John, how your printer prints is based on the printer. An easy way to find out is mark a blank printer paper with a pen, just make a line or check mark. Now print something. find out which side the marking is on and then you know how the paper comes out. Some printers print on the side facing down others print on the side facing up. So that's a quick way to find out.


 

Is there a DUH smiley here somewhere????

Good idea. I should have thought of that. I did not want to waste a sheet. These are not cheap as most probably know.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Sep 26, 2010)

Does anyone know if with an inkjet printer, will the decal/sticker fade over time?


----------



## feron (Sep 28, 2010)

Is there some sort of clear coat for the labels or decals that'd prevent the fading?


----------

